# Tae Kwon Do Black Belt registry?



## ryip0131

I have a question about Tae Kwon Do Black Belt Registry....

To set the stage let me give some back ground on myself. I practiced Tae Kwon Do for many years and received a Black Belt around 1985.  From there I learned other styles of martial arts.

Now it is 2007 I want my son to learn Tae Kwon Do.  I brought my son to a Tae Kwon Do school and decided I will learn with him also. My current master asked me if I have my black belt certificate.  Since it has been over 22 years and I was a teenager I don't remember. He told me every Black Belt gets registered in Korea.  I told him I will start from white but he insisted I find my credentials. 

What should I do?  Forget about computers or databases back in 1985.  Is there a Tae Kwon Do Register somewhere?  Do you think I should ask my original Grandmaster?

Any assistance and thoughts appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Dave Leverich

Depends on what organization you were under when you got your black belt, and if it was sent in. If it was WTF then yes, ITF it's hard to say as it's not based in Korea, ATA yes they have records, ITA I believe so as well (But formed in 83, so they might not have them back to 85?).
I'd say, ask your original Grandmaster if you still have access.


----------



## FieldDiscipline

I'll second Dave's remarks regarding the WTF.  They definately do.  If you can find your old teacher that would probably be easiest.

There is a check for poom/dan option here but I cant make it work for me or my instructor (both very definately registered!).


----------



## terryl965

The Kukkiwon really does have all the records if your teacher really sent them in back in those days alot of BB where just never sent in. Find your teacher and get the real story behind your certificates.


----------



## ryip0131

Thank you for the leads.  I will follow the leads posted.

Thanks.
Richard


----------



## dortiz

Richard,
just to re iterate what one person mentioned. It had to have been sent in. There are MANY teachers that did not. I dont mean this as disrespectful but especially the older higher dan koreans. More than one that I trained with felt it was insulting to not take their bbelt certificate as the end all be all. 
Good chance its going to be tough.

Good luck.


----------



## IcemanSK

If you we're WTF/Kukkiwon affliated in your previous school, seek out your old GM & ask him about a certificate. If you were KKW affiliated, use the link above to see if your listed. I also got my 1st Dan in 1985. I'm KKW affliated & mine was listed.

I hope you can find it.


----------



## TX_BB

Try this http://www.kukkiwon.or.kr/english/index.jsp under Check for Poom/Dan, it's not exhaustive but, it's a start.


----------



## Kacey

If it was ITF, then it should be registered - but with the fractures in the ITF, it will be hard to find out.  You should try ITF-Canada; last I heard, they had the most complete records; besides, it would be easier to contact them than ITF-Vienna or ITF-North Korea.  Contact information for ITF-Canada can be found here.


----------



## ryip0131

I believe we are affiliated with ATF.  I called and left a message with the GM but it will be very hard to find him.  He has 4 schools in various locations.

I'll see if there are any contact information ATF.  

My GM just received his 9th Dan and on the certificate it says "All-American TaeKwonDo Federation".  Is that the same with ATF?

Thanks.

fyi, I'm located in NJ.  My original GM is located in NYC.


----------



## Miles

Good luck getting a copy of your old dan certificate.

For those folks using the KKW website, be sure to type in your name exactly as it appears on your certificate.  I couldn't find mine until I typed my entire middle name, not just the initial.

Miles


----------



## ryip0131

Thank.  I'm beginning to think this is a lost cause.  I trained for so many years and now I may have to start all over.

I checked http://www.kukkiwon.or.kr/english/index.jsp and my name does not show up.  When I got my black belt personal computers were not available.  My current master said they only keep 2 years of records in the past....80's.

I tried calling my previous GM but he has 4 schools and is not in one place long enough.


----------



## jks9199

ryip0131 said:


> Thank.  I'm beginning to think this is a lost cause.  I trained for so many years and now I may have to start all over.
> 
> I checked http://www.kukkiwon.or.kr/english/index.jsp and my name does not show up.  When I got my black belt personal computers were not available.  My current master said they only keep 2 years of records in the past....80's.
> 
> I tried calling my previous GM but he has 4 schools and is not in one place long enough.


It seems like one of the schools should be able to help you, or that they should have a central admin person.

But, y'know, starting over isn't a bad thing.  It's been many years, and, worst case, you progress through the ranks more rapidly as you get refreshed on some of the beginner material.


----------



## newGuy12

ryip0131 said:


> Thank.  I'm beginning to think this is a lost cause.  I trained for so many years and now I may have to start all over.
> 
> I checked http://www.kukkiwon.or.kr/english/index.jsp and my name does not show up.  When I got my black belt personal computers were not available.  My current master said they only keep 2 years of records in the past....80's.
> 
> I tried calling my previous GM but he has 4 schools and is not in one place long enough.



Listen, I just found mine, and I post it here (not just because I am a show off, but to show the format and to show that there are records at LEAST back to 1988):








Now, if you Master Instructor sent records to the Kukkiwon, they most likely still have them.  I can tell you this:  I can remember my Master Instructor telling me that it would be a long time until I get the certificate back.  For some reason, it seemed like it took months to get them.

I cannot easily scan the certificate, but I can take a picture of it with a camera to show you what the certificates look like to jog your memory if you wish.

Now, please let me say this... I have not practiced for many years (I did not stop at 1988, I continued, and did not test -- I had no care for higher rank, but nonetheless, it has been many years).  So, I am in much the same position as you are.  I want to encourage you to engage again in this TKD training, EVEN IF YOU CANNOT DEMONSTRATE YOUR RANK.  Get in there swinging!  Do not miss out on this!




Regards,

Robert Witten


----------



## newGuy12

Miles said:


> Good luck getting a copy of your old dan certificate.
> 
> For those folks using the KKW website, be sure to type in your name exactly as it appears on your certificate.  I couldn't find mine until I typed my entire middle name, not just the initial.
> 
> Miles



Yes.  That's right.  It took me two tries as well.


----------



## IcemanSK

I found my 1st Dan. So, it goes back to 1985. Perhaps your rank isn't thru the Kukkiwon.


----------



## ryip0131

Thank you to every.  

I restarted my training again with my 6 years old son.  I told the Master I can start at white belt again because it has been a long time.  However, he said the rules are if you are a black belt you should keep that and do a refresher of all the forms and techniques.  I have been training again now for 3 weeks and the current master asked me to look for my credentials.

I will try again and try the schools admin.  Thanks all.

I have to say I do miss the sport.


----------



## ryip0131

newGuy12 said:


> Listen, I just found mine, and I post it here (not just because I am a show off, but to show the format and to show that there are records at LEAST back to 1988):Now, if you Master Instructor sent records to the Kukkiwon, they most likely still have them.  I can tell you this:  I can remember my Master Instructor telling me that it would be a long time until I get the certificate back.  For some reason, it seemed like it took months to get them.
> 
> Robert Witten



Hey Robert,

Thanks for information.  I don't think my GM was part of the Kukkiwon but I could be wrong.  I remember having to join ITF than ATA and WTF.


----------



## jks9199

ryip0131 said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> Thanks for information.  I don't think my GM was part of the Kukkiwon but I could be wrong.  I remember having to join ITF than ATA and WTF.


Not for nothing, but you might contact those associations.  While it's entirely dependent on whether or not your instructor submitted your rank for verification/certification, you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## jim777

ryip0131 said:


> Thank you to every.
> 
> I restarted my training again with my 6 years old son. I told the Master I can start at white belt again because it has been a long time. However, he said the rules are if you are a black belt you should keep that and do a refresher of all the forms and techniques. I have been training again now for 3 weeks and the current master asked me to look for my credentials.
> 
> I will try again and try the schools admin. Thanks all.
> 
> I have to say I do miss the sport.


 
You'll get your belt sorted, the important thing is that you're back in the dojang 

jim


----------



## ryip0131

Good news!  I was able to contact 2 colleagues who are masters now. They both are teaching in the school.  One of the masters said she will look for my records and send them to me.  

Thanks all for your help and I will keep you posted.


----------



## IcemanSK

ryip0131 said:


> Good news! I was able to contact 2 colleagues who are masters now. They both are teaching in the school. One of the masters said she will look for my records and send them to me.
> 
> Thanks all for your help and I will keep you posted.


 
That's great news!


----------



## newGuy12

ryip0131 said:


> Good news!  I was able to contact 2 colleagues who are masters now. They both are teaching in the school.  One of the masters said she will look for my records and send them to me.
> 
> Thanks all for your help and I will keep you posted.



Good!


----------



## terryl965

ryip0131 said:


> Good news! I was able to contact 2 colleagues who are masters now. They both are teaching in the school. One of the masters said she will look for my records and send them to me.
> 
> Thanks all for your help and I will keep you posted.


 

That is Great News


----------

